# Paletta alla Lazio, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2014)

Secondo Pedullà la Lazio ha trovato l'accordo con il Parma per il passaggio del difensore *Gabriel Paletta* alla corte di Pioli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2014)

Colpaccio  fanno spese nel Parma prima Parolo e poi Paletta.


----------



## aleslash (19 Giugno 2014)

ahahaha grande lotito


----------



## prebozzio (19 Giugno 2014)

Se aspettavano un paio di partite il prezzo scendeva


----------



## Frikez (19 Giugno 2014)

20 milioni?  quindi niente De Vrij.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2014)

Hanno già venduto il buon Candreva...


----------



## pennyhill (19 Giugno 2014)

Beh dovevano sostituire Biava e Dias.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2014)

Ci vuole coraggio!


----------



## iceman. (19 Giugno 2014)

Scarsissimo, ma per la Lazietta è come T.Silva


----------



## Hammer (19 Giugno 2014)

Grazie Lotito. Ho tremato al solo pensiero di vederlo rossonero


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2014)

Sono curioso di sapere le cifre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2014)

Una delle rare volte in cui sono felice che il Milan non abbia un euro,altrimenti ci ritrovavamo pure 'sto scarpone in rosa.
Mai capita l'esaltazione generale per Paletta...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà la Lazio ha trovato l'accordo con il Parma per il passaggio del difensore *Gabriel Paletta* alla corte di Pioli.



Chi lo preferiva a Rami??
[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] Tu se non ricordo male, vero?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Giugno 2014)

Pericolo scampato, ma Leonardi non lo valutava 20 mln?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi lo preferiva a Rami??
> 
> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] Tu se non ricordo male, vero?



Dici? 



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo,costa decisamente più di Rami....


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dici?



Si ho letto, però ricordavo diversamente. Sarà quell'espertone di [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] .........


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si ho letto, però ricordavo diversamente. Sarà quell'espertone di [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] .........



Può essere


----------



## Frikez (19 Giugno 2014)

Poi quando la Lazio ci finirà davanti con Pioli nominato allenatore dell'anno non venite a tirarvela, vi avviso


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2014)

Oramai tra lui e lo Splendido non so chi salvare 

Per tornare in the topic, fortuna che la Lazio abbia chiusa st'operazione....


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2014)

Buon colpo per la Lazio


----------



## raducioiu (19 Giugno 2014)

Molto bene, così non rischiamo di comprarlo noi. Complimenti al Parma per aver rifilato questo pacco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2014)

per la lazio è buono,verosimilmente credo aun cifra tra gli 8 e i 10 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Poi quando la Lazio ci finirà davanti con Pioli nominato allenatore dell'anno non venite a tirarvela, vi avviso


Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con Fri. Se giudichiamo Paletta per la prestazione al mondiale caschiamo male, perché si tratta appunto di un *mondiale*, per la medio-alta classifica di serie A è un ottimo acquisto e se consideriamo che fino a un mese fa la Lazio andava in giro con Dias e Biava... ah, vorrei ricordare che sembra in dirittura d'arrivo Parolo ed è già arrivato Basta, inoltre Pioli aveva già fatto vedere buone cose con quella squadraccia del Bologna. Io credo che la Lazio farà un belo campionato l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con Fri. Se giudichiamo Paletta per la prestazione al mondiale caschiamo male, perché si tratta appunto di un *mondiale*, per la medio-alta classifica di serie A è un ottimo acquisto e se consideriamo che fino a un mese fa la Lazio andava in giro con Dias e Biava... ah, vorrei ricordare che sembra in dirittura d'arrivo Parolo ed è già arrivato Basta, inoltre Pioli aveva già fatto vedere buone cose con quella squadraccia del Bologna. Io credo che la Lazio farà un belo campionato l'anno prossimo.



Se Paletta, Parolo e Basta li avesse presi il Milan, apriti cielo....


----------



## Ale (20 Giugno 2014)

Pure la Lazio fa un mercato migliore del nostro


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se Paletta, Parolo e Basta li avesse presi il Milan, apriti cielo....



Assolutamente d'accordo, anche per poi hanno rispettivamente 28, 29 e 30 anni e non sono mai stati in una "grande", Paletta escluso che ha deluso ma era giovanissimo. L'impatto che avranno è tutto da vedere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se Paletta, Parolo e Basta li avesse presi il Milan, apriti cielo....


Ma certamente, perché non sono quello di cui abbiamo bisogno, a differenza della Lazio che si è sicuramente migliorata rispetto a quanto aveva a disposizione. Inoltre noi abbiamo in testa di ritornare subito in Champions, la Lazio con 'sta gente deve fare il quinto o sesto posto e non mi sembra male quindi come calciomercato. Bisogna contestualizzare, adesso il parallelo col Milan non c'entra molto anche perché non stiamo qui ad elogiarli, a dire che son grandi acquisti ma li stiamo giudicando bene in ottica laziale.


----------

